# Pooley Bridge Gone!!!



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

One of my favourite bridges looks like its the latest victim of Desmond.

http://www.itv.com/news/border/update/2015-12-06/breaking-pooley-bridge-collapses/

I must have been across it thousands of times. 

It sounds like the Cumbrians are really suffering with the likes of Keswick and many other towns flooded (again). We thought we had it bad here but I really feel for them right now.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes its devastating in Cumbria Barry. Been over the bridge many times myself too.


We did get it bad too but up here it will never flood, 1100 feet up on the moors.


So much damage though and the downside is the winds are much worse.


Log store roof gone, garden gate and post blew totally off and finished up 30 yards away, I would love to have seen a video of how that happened.


Water pouring in from 2 windows, doors and one wall. Bin gone and I found it 100 yards away this morning.


Roof tiles, heavy concrete ones blown off the main roof. I went up and fixed some on myself but couldn't manage the rest so a local builder came this afternoon.


Bad damage but nothing to what some cumbrians have suffered.


Paul.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Blimey Paul! After being a bit smug the other day about us being lower down in the Dale we havent come out of it unscathed either. Garden fence gone (well part of it), Double doors at the back (west facing) pouring in water but more worryingly so are the double glazed bedroom windows above but the waters not only got into the windows its coming out of the wall above the frames. 

Call to the insurance company tomorrow I reckon but no doubt they will find a way to wriggle out of it.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

They will have thousands of calls tomorrow Barry, join the queue.


Its hard to tell if the water damage to the inside walls will be lasting, will see if it dries out.


Windows leaking badly is a worry though not sure how to sort that one out.


At least roof is secure.


E next, so it will be Elanor, Ena, Edith or something. By the time Zak or Zoe comes Barry our houses will be a great pile of rubble, as least you have the MH to escape in, we have just sold the bleeder.


----------



## iansmithofotley (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi everyone,

There are more photographs on this Facebook site (Ullswater Yacht Club):

https://www.facebook.com/groups/164254646932715/

Ian


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Really sorry to hear your having a bad time over there. I have seen a bit on world news with a lot of flooding. 
Jan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

iansmithofotley said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> There are more photographs on this Facebook site (Ullswater Yacht Club):
> 
> ...


Blimey ive never seen the lake that high. I used to have my boat in the summer at the marina opposite the yacht club. Bet they have been busy. Luckily boats are not kept on the water in winter generally but they are on Windermere where I used to moor over winter. Dread to think whats gone on there.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

World News says there are 55,000 houses in Lancashire without electricity, I assume Sandra/ Aldra is one because I haven´t seen any post from her.
Jan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

So sorry to hear the tales of Woe, insurance companies will be very busy, All I can do is suggest that you take as many pictures as you can for evidence of damage, if you have some before pictures, even better.

Good luck to everyone affected.

I had to make a claim a few years ago, and I now take pictures of any new purchases over £50, also the receipt and I now store them in the cloud, not needed to use them, but I know they're there.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Good idea!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Of course Mrs D has cleaned everything up now and we didnt take any photos.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No jan

We remain untouched by the weather so far

The only disadvantage we have is we are unable to light the open fire because of gusting wind

So sorry for those who have been so devestated by flood damage, so sad one of my favourite places the Lake District was so badly hit

It must be so upset

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

MEES said:


> Good idea!


Come on big it up, I don't get many > >


----------

